# Test in der neuen Bike "Fullys bis 1400"



## paulchenp (3. März 2006)

Hallo Canyononiten...

In der neuen Bike ist ein "Megatest" drin.
18 Fullys bis 1400 sind auf dem Prüfstand darunter auch das Nerve XC-4.
Und zu meiner Verwunderung schneidet das Bike mit "nur" gut ab.
Testsieger waren das '"Radon QLT Team Only" mit einer wirklich beeindruckenden Ausstattung (fast komplette XT, Reba usw.), das Bergamont Evolve 5.6 und das Ghost ASX 5100.
Ein Test den Canyon nicht gewinnt...
das macht mich stutzig.

Man muss aber sagen, dass das Radon ein wirklich geiles Teil ist....

Was meint ihr???

Hat schon jemand die neue Bike?


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2006)

Naja, was haben sie denn kritisiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hessentom (3. März 2006)

Ist die neue Bike denn schon draußen?

Erscheinungstag ist doch der 07.03.!

Oder täusche ich mich da etwa?


----------



## paulchenp (3. März 2006)

Na so richrig kritisiert eigentlich nix (ausser der Julie)...
Wir sind natürlich auch ein bischen verwöhnt. Ein "gut" ist ja bei weitem nicht schlecht. ABER das RADON hat irgendwie den Canyon-Job in diesen Test belegt. Super Ausstattung zu einem Wahnsinnspreis. 

Na gut man kann nicht immer gewinnen.


----------



## paulchenp (3. März 2006)

hessentom schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die neue Bike denn schon draußen?
> 
> Erscheinungstag ist doch der 07.03.!
> 
> Oder täusche ich mich da etwa?




Machst du ABO kriegst du früher


----------



## hessentom (3. März 2006)

Machst Du Abo kriegst Du immer!


----------



## pefro (3. März 2006)

Hi!

naja, spätestens seit letztem Jahr wissen wir doch, das Canyon kein Abo aufn Siegertreppchen hat - da gabs doch auch die ein- oder andere nur "gute" Bewertung. Andere könnens halt auch - und phasenweise sogar besser.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Didi123 (4. März 2006)

Wo liegt denn das Radon preislich?
Das XC4 hat mit seinen  1249 .- ja noch etwas Spielraum zur Obergrenze von  1400 .-


----------



## Sisu (5. März 2006)

ausser der Julie wurde nur die Qualität des Lacks bemängelt!

"Die schlechte Lackqualität und die schwache Bremse verhindern ein sehr gut"

aber sonst finde ich, daß es ganz gut wegkommt! 



Ausserdem.....gebt doch nicht immer soviel auf diese Tests!


Gruß
Sisu


----------



## Sisu (5. März 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn das Radon preislich?
> Das XC4 hat mit seinen  1249 .- ja noch etwas Spielraum zur Obergrenze von  1400 .-




Das Radon wurde mit 1299 Euronen angegeben!

übrigens: von 18 getesteten Bikes haben "nur" 3 ein sehr gut bekommen, der Rest gut oder befriedigend!

Von den Steifigkeitswerten des Rahmens liegt Canyon an 3.Stelle!


----------



## pongi (5. März 2006)

die räder können ja auch kein sehr gut bekommen. wie stehen denn sonst die besitzer von 3000 euro rädern da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. März 2006)

Klar können sie das, passiert auch ständig.


----------



## Hupert (5. März 2006)

Scheisst doch auf die Tests... ich weiß sowieso nicht, warum hier so viele Leute soviel daran festmachen. Wer ein Canyon zuhause stehen hat, der weiß doch wie´s um Verarbeitung, Handling usw. steht. Ihr müßt mit den Hobeln klar kommen und nicht irgend ein verwöhnter Redakteur einer Bikezeitschrift... Also raus mit euch und Spaß haben, denn dazu sind die Bikes gebaut worden!


----------



## Haunert (5. März 2006)

Die Preise von Canyon sind ja auch ganz schön unverschämt - für einen Massen-Versender !


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. März 2006)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preise von Canyon sind ja auch ganz schön unverschämt - für einen Massen-Versender !


Da fehlt ein zwinkernder Smiley...


----------



## Haunert (5. März 2006)

Nö, Nö einfach mal Preise und Ausstattung mit Radon vergleichen !
Ganz zu schweigen von den Wartezeiten !
Bei Radon bestellt - zwei Tage später geliefert !


----------



## aemkei77 (5. März 2006)

wenn ich die ausstattung vergleiche (sowie sie auf der homepage von den zwei versendern angegeben ist, die bike hab ich nicht gesehen), dann sehe ich keinen Vorteil fÃ¼rs Radon - Ausser die Kurbel, dafÃ¼r ist es aber auch 50â¬ teuerer

Ãber Geschmack lÃ¤sst sich bekanntlich streiten.
Von den Geometriedaten her wÃ¼rde mir persÃ¶nlich das canyon besser gefallen, aber auch das ist geschmacksfrage
Und die Wartezeiten hÃ¤ngen von der Nachfrage ab. Wird nach dem test wahrscheinlich auch lÃ¤nger als 2 Tage dauern

was willst du uns eigentlich sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (5. März 2006)

dass er ein radon hat^^


----------



## Vazifar (5. März 2006)

wartefristen sind sehr wohl ein argument (zumindest wenn ein canyon dabei ist).

wenn das mit den 2 tagen bei radon tatsächlich stimmt sieht canyon ja uuuralt aus dagegen .... da redet man auch ohne testbericht-sondernachfrage von MONATEN und nicht von tagen


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. März 2006)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, Nö einfach mal Preise und Ausstattung mit Radon vergleichen !


Sehe da keinen Vorteil für Radon.

Aber zwei für Canyon:
- schöner verarbeitet. (Rahmen)
- besseres Image. (Radon hat einen 08/15-Standardrahmen-Ruf)

Dein Rad ist wirklich schnell geliefert worden - wann hast du bestellt? (im Herbst ist Canyon z.B. auch schnell, im Dezember auch, nur jetzt sind sie halt überfordert...)

Das Wort "unverschämt" ist jedenfalls weitab der Realität...

@alle:
Kann jemand den Test-Text posten?


----------



## Niederbayer (5. März 2006)

Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr habt.
Es ist doch prima wenn ein paar Versender versuchen sich die Kunden abzujagen. Die Bikes werden besser für weniger Geld ausgestattet. Wir, die Endkunden, profitieren doch nur.
Danke Radon !!


----------



## Trailsucker (5. März 2006)

das würd ich so nich sagen. es stimmt zwar was du sagst allerdings können versender, je größere mengen sie an parts von zulieferern (shimano etc.) ankaufen, billigere preise erziehlen. (zum einen von diesen zulieferern und dann natürlich auch für die kunden). so gesehen können sich alle diejenigen die den wartenden dieses jahr zusehen freuen denn sie bekommen ihr bike billiger (im nächsten jahr)


----------



## Wern (6. März 2006)

also zu Radon kann ich auch was beitragen
Meine Freundin hat sich vor 2 Jahren ein Radon bestellt. Lieferzeit wurde auf 4 Wochen festgemacht. Hat aber dann mehr als 8 Wochen gedauert und war zudem noch mit mangelhafter Bremse ausgestattet. Das hiess: Beläge raus und zurückgeschickt. Hat wieder elendig lange gedauert. Sommer war dann rum.
Will jetzt Radon nicht schlecht machen hier, da ihr das Bike jetzt viel Spass bereitet, aber die haben mit Sicherheit auch nicht immer die versprochene Lieferzeit wie angegeben. Von der Qualität ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Didi123 (6. März 2006)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ganz zu schweigen von den Wartezeiten !
> Bei Radon bestellt - zwei Tage später geliefert !



Klar, Ladenhüter...!


----------



## rumblefish (6. März 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr habt.
> Es ist doch prima wenn ein paar Versender versuchen sich die Kunden abzujagen. Die Bikes werden besser für weniger Geld ausgestattet. Wir, die Endkunden, profitieren doch nur.
> Danke Radon !!



Ja nur wie Du allzugut weisst kann Canyon ja noch nicht mal eine gefährliche Avid gegen was gescheites tauschen  . Das ist jetzt der Preis den der Endkunde dafür in Kauf nehmen muss .

 Rumble

Urrggggs, hab mir den Testsieger grad mal auf der H&S HP angeschaut. Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber ein Rahmen in grün und gelb lackiert :kotz:


----------



## Niederbayer (6. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nur wie Du allzugut weisst kann Canyon ja noch nicht mal eine gefährliche Avid gegen was gescheites tauschen  . Das ist jetzt der Preis den der Endkunde dafür in Kauf nehmen muss .
> 
> Rumble
> 
> Urrggggs, hab mir den Testsieger grad mal auf der H&S HP angeschaut. Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber ein Rahmen in grün und gelb lackiert :kotz:



Da ist sie wieder  - die Canyonbrille --


----------



## rumblefish (6. März 2006)

Och, gegen ein Scott Randsom tausche ich mein Canyon sofort.


Aber sorry, das hier geht optisch echt gar nicht ............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (6. März 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zwei für Canyon:
> - schöner verarbeitet. (Rahmen)
> - besseres Image. (Radon hat einen 08/15-Standardrahmen-Ruf)


was heißt denn "schöner verarbeitet?
was hat denn wohl canyon für einen ruf?
überhaupt: was soll denn bitte das geheule hier?


----------



## thto (6. März 2006)

oh mann ich werd blind


----------



## Sisu (6. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Och, gegen ein Scott Randsom tausche ich mein Canyon sofort.
> 
> 
> Aber sorry, das hier geht optisch echt gar nicht ............




 
...als ich am Freitag den Test gelesen habe, war das auch mein 1.Gedanke:

...da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!


Aber über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich ja streiten  


Ich finde nach wie vor, daß das XC4 in dem Test gut wegkommt(wenn man sich den Text mal genau durchliest!)
Wer dann was bestellt.......bleibt jedem selbst überlassen!

Grus
Sisu


----------



## xysiu33 (6. März 2006)

Warum machen sich einige von euch gleich in die Hose wenn die Marke CANYON ein Test nicht gewinnt und nur mit GUT abschneidet ?  

Es ist doch egal, oder ?

Das Torque hat auch keine Superergebnisse erzielt - und das Ltd. ist schon ausverkauft.

Ich bin gespannt, wieviele potenzielle Käufer bei H&S jetzt anrufen und nach einer Umlackierung fragen...... 

Ein Tipp von mir: einfach nicht sauber machen


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2006)

"Sooo" hässlich finde ich das Radon jetzt mal nicht...

@Polo
Grundsätzlich:
wenn ich mir je ein Radon u. ein Canyon in natura ansehe, gefällt mir klar das Canyon besser. 
Der Rahmen erscheint mir schöner verarbeitet (= z.B. der matte Lack der 2005er Modelle, Design von Logo u. Schriftzug, Details wie Einfräsungen, etc).

Zum Image: Canyon ist seit langem als Hersteller eigenständiger Produkte bekannt, designt seine Rahmen selbst, ist innovativ (siehe Rennrad-Bereich), etc.
Radon hat nicht mal einen eigenen Internetauftritt, es sind nur für einen Händler umlackierte Standardrahmen...

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Radon macht anständige Bikes um wenig Geld, 
Canyon ist nicht teurer, dafür aber edler...


----------



## rumblefish (6. März 2006)

Haunert schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, Nö einfach mal Preise und Ausstattung mit Radon vergleichen !
> Ganz zu schweigen von den Wartezeiten !
> Bei Radon bestellt - zwei Tage später geliefert !



Kannst Du mir bitte eine ECHTE alternative zum ES7 nennen. Meine Kriterien letztes Jahr waren: Komplett XT oder höher, endurotaugliche (dieses Jahr All Mountain) Federwege von 130mm (120 auch ok, aber bitte keine XC mit 100). Und Bremsen auf hohen Niveau zb. Louise FR (oder Avid  ). 
Ach ja, Bei 2000 Euro lag mein Limit !.


----------



## Trailsucker (6. März 2006)

macht euch wegem den test nich in die hose. tester gehören zu den leuten die mit angezogener bremse einen berg runter fahren und unten wie die irren noch zwei minuten den bremshebel ziehen und sich dann wundern wenn eine bremse die krätsche macht.


----------



## Hupert (6. März 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> ...da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs!




Denk ich auch jedesmal, beim Anblick von nem Yellowstone...

Schönheit liegt halt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Compagnon (6. März 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> also zu Radon kann ich auch was beitragen
> Meine Freundin hat sich vor 2 Jahren ein Radon bestellt. Lieferzeit wurde auf 4 Wochen festgemacht. Hat aber dann mehr als 8 Wochen gedauert und war zudem noch mit mangelhafter Bremse ausgestattet. Das hiess: Beläge raus und zurückgeschickt. Hat wieder elendig lange gedauert. Sommer war dann rum.
> Will jetzt Radon nicht schlecht machen hier, da ihr das Bike jetzt viel Spass bereitet, aber die haben mit Sicherheit auch nicht immer die versprochene Lieferzeit wie angegeben. Von der Qualität ganz zu schweigen.


Mangelhafte Bremse ist ja kein Problem von Radon, sondern der Bremse. Bei meinem Canyon war die Bremse auch nicht i.O., passiert halt mal, das muß man schon verkraften können, wenn man sein Bike bestellt.
Zum Thema Design: langsam aber sicher geht mir das matte Schwarz tierisch auf die Nerven, letztes Jahr wollte ich unbedingt auch so eins, mittlerweile find ich's eigentlich richtig übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franz_fn (6. März 2006)

Hallo Radon- und Canyon-Fans,

wenn ich Eure Beiträge bezüglich Image und Rahmenfarbe lese, stellt sich bei mir die Frage: Braucht Ihr Euer Bike um Euern Ego zu pflegen oder zum Biken? Für mich jedenfalls sind Image und Rahmenfarbe zweitrangig. Erstrangig ist für mich der Spaß, den das Bike meiner Wahl, egal welchen Fabrikats, bringt.

Nicht für ungut

franz_fn


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2006)

franz_fn schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht Ihr Euer Bike um Euern Ego zu pflegen oder zum Biken?


Nein, denn dann würden wir ein Specialized, Rocky Mountain oder Scott fahren...


----------



## karmakiller (6. März 2006)

Image ist mir auch egal, 
aber 
die Rahmenfarbe/das Bike soll mir persönlich schon gefallen 
die Auswahl ist riesig und da findet sich bestimmt was wo alles passt:
Preis/Leistung/Optik


----------



## Trailsucker (6. März 2006)

also zur egopflege würde ich mir ein cannondale kaufen. ich weiß nich was du gegen specialized oder rocky mountain hast


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2006)

Biker-2005 schrieb:
			
		

> also zur egopflege würde ich mir ein cannondale kaufen. ich weiß nich was du gegen specialized oder rocky mountain hast


Hab ich nie gesagt...  

Die Bikes sind exzellent und sehr schön, aber im Vergleich zu Versenderbikes halt auch "etwas" teuer...



Was hast du gegen Cannondale?


----------



## Trailsucker (6. März 2006)

ich bin mir da noch nich so im klaren wieviel ich fürs bike und wieviel für den namen zahle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (6. März 2006)

franz_fn schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Radon- und Canyon-Fans,
> 
> wenn ich Eure Beiträge bezüglich Image und Rahmenfarbe lese, stellt sich bei mir die Frage: Braucht Ihr Euer Bike um Euern Ego zu pflegen oder zum Biken? Für mich jedenfalls sind Image und Rahmenfarbe zweitrangig. Erstrangig ist für mich der Spaß, den das Bike meiner Wahl, egal welchen Fabrikats, bringt.
> 
> ...



100% zustimmung. ob mir ein rad gefällt oder nicht, kann ich erst nach vielen kilometern sagen, wenn ich mit dem radl schon was erlebt habe. wenn wir beide eine schöne zeit hatten, dann bekomme ich auch ein ganz anderes verhältnis zu der kiste. wenn mir dann aber die geo nicht taugt oder dauernd was kaputt ist, dann kann das teil noch so schön aussehen, mir gefällts nicht mehr. 
da es sich hier um technische geräte handelt, ist die optik doch wurst. klar gibt´s sachen, die gefallen einem garnicht. und im katalog oder internet sehen die räder auch anders aus als in wirklichkeit.
und image ist nichts solange man die sachen nicht selbst probiert hat, genauso wie man nicht über sachen urteilen sollte, die man nicht kennt.....

in diesem sinne


----------



## xysiu33 (6. März 2006)

Jungs, überlegt mal ganz genau: was wollte der Schöpfer von diesem Radon-Bike erreichen ? 

GENAU DAS WAS WIR HIER MACHEN !  DARÜBER REDEN ! 

Und mit der Konkurenz vergleichen !

Er schickt den farbig "ausgefallenen" Rahmen zum Test und ist eigentlich einmalig auf dem Markt mit dieser Farbkombination.
Dazu gewinnt das Bike den Testsieg und alle reden plötzlich davon - zuerst über die Farbel dann kommen die anderen Kriterien. Jeder will es sehen. Dann mal auf die Homepage, dann Ausstattung vergleichen, dann die Preise und und und.

Wenn die Radon-Jungs diesen Beitrag hier im Forum lesen trinken sie gleichzeitig Schampus und sind von eigener Kreativität begeistert.

Erinnert mich an die Werbungskampagne von Benetton vor einigen Jahren: war zwar herftiger und sehr umstritten alle haben jedochdarüber geredet.

Glückwunsch H&S ! Ihr habt euer Ziel erreicht - zumindest im Forum der Konkurenz.

Jetzt ist "unser" Canyon mit der Kreativität mal gefragt. Schickt ein Rosa-Bike zum Test


----------



## Bayker (6. März 2006)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## FloImSchnee (6. März 2006)

Über Radon wird gesprochen, weil es den Test gewonnen hat, 
nicht weil sie angeblich so ungewöhnliche Farben verwenden...................


----------



## yuexel99 (6. März 2006)

Ich find die farbe gar nicht schlecht. Hab vielleicht einen etwas ungewöhnlichen Geschmack, aber ich wünsch mir, dass Canyon mal ein bischen Auswahl bei den Farben bietet. Die einzigen Bikes, die ich von der Farbe her schön finde sind das RC 7 und das GC Elite. Trotzdem würde ich mir kein Radon kaufen, weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass Canyon die besseren Rahmen hat. Hab jedoch noch nie ein RAdon gefahren, vielleicht tu ich ihnen ja unrecht


----------



## rumblefish (6. März 2006)

Hmm, über Extreme redet man halt gerne. Wenn ich mir jetzt das Radon kaufen würde, und dann ein rotes T-Shirt dazu anziehe, dann habe ich genau die Farben von einem Buntspecht  . Ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das blau vom XC4 auch nicht wirklich, wobei ich es aber dem Radon vorziehen würde. Eh egal, weil beide Bikes sowieso nicht zu mir passen würden !.  

Ich würde auch keine silberne E-Klasse kaufen wollen, kein Light Snowboard fahren, keinen japanischen Chopper mein eigen nennen, niemals mehr eine American Airline Maschine betreten  , auf dem Champ Elysse einen Cappuchino bestellen wollen .............. !!. 

Ich hab genug gute Kumpels hier am Start, die mit den sogenannten imageträchtigen Bikes like Kanonendale und Schrott, Rotzahm ....... unterwegs sind. Muss auch sagen das diverse Features von denen echt bombastisch sind. Aber wenn die sich mein Bike ansehen und fragen was ich dafür bezahlt habe........  .  

Und übrigens ist das beste Bike nix ohne den passenden Fahrer drauf . Was nützt jemanden ein super Testsieger wenn er "nur" 90% des Potential rauskitzeln kann ??. OK, XC4 und das Radon ist nicht für bestimmte "Randgruppen" konzipiert


----------



## scf2008 (7. März 2006)

Es ist richtig schön, wie sich das Canyon-Fanboy-Lager von einem Radon angegriffen fühlt, nur weil es Testsieger wird.


----------



## Hupert (7. März 2006)

scf2008 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist richtig schön, wie sich das Canyon-Fanboy-Lager von einem Radon angegriffen fühlt, nur weil es Testsieger wird.



Isses leider nicht, es ist eher traurig... erinnert mich streckenweise ans Berwerk Forum. Die haben auch ein Problem mit konstruktiver Kritik. Ach ja, ich hab meistens auch nen Canyon unterm A*sch.

Grüße


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. März 2006)

scf2008 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist richtig schön, wie sich das Canyon-Fanboy-Lager von einem Radon angegriffen fühlt, nur weil es Testsieger wird.


Hui, da wird's Antworten geben... 


@rumble: was ist denn ein Light Snowboard?


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

Naja, jetzt  sich gleich wieder alle auf wenn ich so was hier loslasse  . Aber Biken war für mich eigentlich nur ein Mittel zum Zweck gewesen um mich für andere, konditionsintensive, Sportarten fitzumachen. OK, um den Hund auszulüften taugt es auch ganz gut . Dummerweise hat sich letztes Jahr mit dem Bike der ES Kategorie meine Meinung zum MTB grundlegend geändert. Ich habe hier nunmal gleich ein paar Hügel um mich rum um loszulegen. Und 25Tsd HM in weniger als 900KM sprechen vielleicht für sich. Mir macht es einfach nur Spass abends nochmal 5-6 hundert HM mit dem Doggy hochzubrettern um eine   Abfahrt der Marke  hinzulegen. Ich brauch nunmal den Kick und die Herausforderung. 

Übrigens cool was hier urplötzlich alles an "Gästen" im Canyon Forum rumtummelt und lospoltert. Ist auch so schön anonym ohne Galerie oder Profil (kauft man sich dann wohl ieber mit dem Bike  )

  Euer Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (7. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens cool was hier urplötzlich alles an "Gästen" im Canyon Forum rumtummelt und lospoltert. Ist auch so schön anonym ohne Galerie oder Profil (kauft man sich dann wohl ieber mit dem Bike  )
> 
> Euer Rumble




Na? Gegen wen ging das denn????


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

@Flo
Ist eine Marke die wir nicht wirklich fahren werden. Kannst mal hier schauen.

http://www.montimare.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=124

Auweia, ich fahre seit 1985 Burton Snowboards und habe jetzt aktuell 2 x das 2003er Republik (166/163cm   Lieblingsboads) sowie für den Park ein Dragon am Start. Auf dem Republik fahre ich 'ne Flow Pro 11 FR und auf dem Dragon die ultraleichte Team Series. Das rockt und da mache ich auch keine Komprom isse


----------



## Hupert (7. März 2006)

...ach sei lieb zu mir Rumble, ich treib mich nun wirklichschon ne Weile hier rum, hast wohl bislang keine Notiz von mir genommen? Ich bin enttäuscht


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

Ach Quatsch, mit der Zeit bekommst Du hier schon mit wer dünnschi$$ von sich gibt oder wen Du ernstnehmen kannst  Genauso wie, wenn sich beim biken die Spreu vom Weizen trennt  . Ich finde das aber immer wieder geil wenn sich hier auf einmal jemand zu Wort meldet, den Du eigentlich noch niemals hier gesehen hast und kein einziges aussagekräftiges Bild oder gar Profil am Start hat. Schön anonym, manchmal auch besser so  .  Du bist damit aber garantiert nicht gemeint .


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. März 2006)

Ah, sehe schon, die Boards sind dir zu billig... 

Die 11er-Flow habe ich auch, gefällt mir gut.
Bin jetzt begeistert von meinem F2 -- es ist nett steif. Ich war mit meinen Burton-Boards zwar schon zufrieden, aber die waren doch immer eher weich...

Hui, jetzt wird wieder wg. OT geschimpft werden...


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

OT-Ja ist es, aber was willst Du denn machen wenn Du Dein Canyon nicht bewegen kannst wegen Schnee. Also alle Nicht-Boarder : BITTE ÜBERLESEN .
Ja Burtons sind weich aber das Republik (166er - ich bin 187cm) hält auch noch bei ca.94km/h (Obertauern Lichtschranken Messung) ganz gut die Spur. Brutal verhält sich die Team zur Pro 11 (840g zu 1680 !!). OK, 2 1/2x so teuer aber nah Deinem FH Abschluss solltest Du darüber nachdenken   - lohnt sich !.  


Ich probiere übrigens während einer Saison im Durchschitt etwa 5-6 Boards in ca. 40 Schneetagen aus. Desweiteren probiere ich etwa 4 Bikes im Jahr  im Schnitt von den Mitfahrern aus und mache mir, soweit es zulässt, ein Bild davon.  Und ich weiss, und habe hier es schon mehr als genug gepostet das ich mein ES einfach  . Vielleicht gibt es noch bessere Bikes aber für mich ist es einfach das Teil was ich brauche.


----------



## MTB-Ulli (7. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir auch ein Canyon zuzulegen. Wie sieht es mit der Qualität des Lacks denn nun tatsächlich aus (nicht nur bezogen auf den Test und das XC 4)?

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

Moinsen,

mein 2005er Rahmen hat einige kleine Macken im laufe der Zeit abbekommen was aber mit dem mitgelieferten Lackfläschchen in wenigen Minuten ausgebessert war. 

Wenn Du Dir ein Modell mit einem andonisierten Rahmen zulegst solltest Du nahezu gar keine Probleme mehr damit haben.


----------



## MTB-Ulli (7. März 2006)

Also nicht besser oder schlechter als bei anderen Herstellern?

Ein anodisiertes Bike wird es wohl nicht werden, eher das XC 6.

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (7. März 2006)

Aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur sagen das der matte Lack (speziell silber) der 2005er Modelle unter aller Sau ist. Sehr kratzempfindlich und schwarze Flecken von Schmierstoffen gehen eine doch recht innige Verbindung mit dem Lack ein und sind schwer zu entfernen. Die anodisierten 2006er Modelle müssten in jedem Fall besser sein.


----------



## supasini (7. März 2006)

ich kenne beide räder in etwa älteren ausführungen: ich fahre nerve XC, genaue specs unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Technik/unsere_Rader/TA-Rad_2006/ta-rad_2006.html, mein bruder ein radon ähnlich dem jetzt getesteten. die räder sind wirklich vergleichbar, hauptunterschied ist tatsächlich der rahmen: canyon hat eigenständige und leichte rahmen, radon eher schwere, aber sehr stabile, die aber sehr autauschbar und eher langweilig sind. das canyon sieht eigentlich immer deutlich eleganter aus, die jungs von h+s wollen da aber (nach eigener aussage) gar nicht mithalten, das sind die pl-könige. 
Ach ja: ich und meine frau fahren radon-rr, meiner frau baue ich gerade einen radon-rahmen als mtb auf, h+s ist mein haus- und hofladen.
trotzdem: für die emotionen würde ich kein radon kaufen - aber auch kein canyon! dann eher liteville, santa cruz,... oder ein wiesmann *träum* irgendwas halt, was man nicht überall sieht!


----------



## aemkei77 (7. März 2006)

OT
@rumble


> Auweia, ich fahre seit 1985 Burton Snowboards


Burton rulez  bis auf mein erstes alles Burton, aktuell ein Frontier 63 (glaub 2002) und ein Supermodel 1974 vom letzten Jahrtausend für den Powder - ist zwar alt und hässlich (fast wie ein Radon ) aber es rockt.
OT Ende

liteville ist sicher das richtige für emotionen  , die diskutieren grad, dass 3700 mindestgrenze für einen sinnvollen aufbau sei und ob sie die 5000  knacken


----------



## Scale99 (7. März 2006)

Wartest du noch oder fährst du schon ?


----------



## Scale99 (7. März 2006)

Also ich brauch kein hübsches Bike - denn ich hab eine hübsche junge Frau !
Deshal fahre ich auch das megageile Bike in grün !


----------



## MTB-Ulli (7. März 2006)

Meine Frage bzgl. des Lacks beim XC 4 zielte weder in die Richtung Vergleich Canyon - Radon und schon gar nicht in die Richtung, ob ein grün-gelbes Rad besser aussieht als ein beliebiges anderes Bike (hier spielt genau wie beim Aussehen von Frauen und Männern der subjektive Eindruck wohl die entscheidende Rolle).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compagnon (7. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> OT-Ja ist es, aber was willst Du denn machen wenn Du Dein Canyon nicht bewegen kannst wegen Schnee.


Z.B. Freeriden gehen am Arlberg (das mache ich jetzt von Do. bis So.  ) oder in Tignes (da fahre ich dann eine Woche später hin  ).


----------



## rumblefish (7. März 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. Freeriden gehen am Arlberg (das mache ich jetzt von Do. bis So.  ) oder in Tignes (da fahre ich dann eine Woche später hin  ).



Ich bin auch ab Ende nächster Woche in Frankreich, Snowzone in Les 2 Alpes   . Und danach will ich hier keinen Schnee mehr sehen und endlich wieder biken !


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. März 2006)

Mir wurde im Canyon Laden gesagt der Rahmen (XC6) sei gepulvert...kann doch eigentlich gar nicht so empfindlich sein


----------



## Compagnon (7. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch ab Ende nächster Woche in Frankreich, Snowzone in Les 2 Alpes   . Und danach will ich hier keinen Schnee mehr sehen und endlich wieder biken !


Les 2 Alpes ist auch nicht schlecht. Dann kannst du ja mal  hier http://www.skierslodge.com/FL/20.SWF runterfahren (auf Start klicken)


----------



## rhön-canyon (7. März 2006)

MTB-Ulli schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage bzgl. des Lacks beim XC 4 zielte weder in die Richtung Vergleich Canyon - Radon und schon gar nicht in die Richtung, ob ein grün-gelbes Rad besser aussieht als ein beliebiges anderes Bike (hier spielt genau wie beim Aussehen von Frauen und Männern der subjektive Eindruck wohl die entscheidende Rolle).




mein xc6 von 2005 hat einige wenige platzer, meist an der hinterbauwippe und am oberen gelenk, wo der steinschlag vom reifen halt hinfliegt.
ist nicht die große tragödie.

und warum heuer plötzlich die bikes nur gut sind und die schlecht gelackten von 2005 alle spitzenplätze bekommen haben und kein wort zum thema lack verloren wurde, sagt mir ja auch was zum biketest-wert


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. März 2006)

Lackqualität wurde sehr wohl gelegentlich erwähnt.


----------



## rumblefish (8. März 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kannst du ja mal  hier http://www.skierslodge.com/FL/20.SWF runterfahren (auf Start klicken)



Die obere Querpassage ist sackgefährlich bezüglich Lawinen, ansonsten rockt das Teil sicher mächtig  . 

OT-Ende - back to IBC rules  

Wegen dem Lack sollte man nicht sofort rum . Fahren wir Mountainbike oder wollen wir posen


----------



## Wuudi (8. März 2006)

Zum posen würde ich das obengenannte Radon nehmen...

Sieht einfach schick aus


----------



## supasini (8. März 2006)

Lackqualität:
Radon: dick und stabil
Canyon: der Lack ("Durastrong") ist schlecht! platzt teils ab (an Dellen o.ä.) und scheuert auch sehr stark und schnell ab (Kettenstrebe, an Stellen, wo die Züge dran kommen,...)
lackiert sind (lt. Katalog) Torque1/ESX6/ES5/XC6/XC5/XC4/XC3/Yellowstone/WXC7/3/2/alle kleinen Hardtails
Ab Torque2/ESX7/ES6/XC7/GrandCanyon (alle) sind die Teile anodisiert: sehr stabil, weil keine Beschichtung, sondern eine chemische Veränderung der Oberfläche des Rohres: Das Aluminium wird elektrolytische oxidiert, dabei wird eine sehr harte und wenn'S richtig gemacht wird dichte Oxidschicht gebildet, die 20x dicker ist als die einfach durch Luftoxidation entstehende. das wäre für mich ein Argument, mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## braintrust (8. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem Lack sollte man nicht sofort rum . Fahren wir Mountainbike oder wollen wir posen



ich denke genau so..das ganze rumgeheule ist ja echt nur zum 
hauptsache farbe stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yuexel99 (8. März 2006)

Eigentlich ist Farbe ja auch egal, wir wollen ja biken, nicht posen... Nee, Farbe sollte schon stimmen, ich will mich ja freuen, wenn ich mein Bike aus dem Keller hole. Mal ne Frage: was passiert denn, wenn der Lack weg ist? schadet das dem Alu darunter? Weil optisch ist es echt kein Problem, wenn mal ein bisserl Lack fehlt.


----------



## braintrust (9. März 2006)

eben "vintage-" oder "used-"style ist doch hipp


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Hmpf, die Bike ist immer noch nicht imstande gewesen das super-tolle Testprotokoll PDF online zu stellen. Hätt mich interessiert wo die Punkte aufs Sehr Gut gefehlt haben...


----------



## scf2008 (9. März 2006)

Deore Kurbeln? (Radon: XT)
Deore Naben? (Radon: XT)
Julie Bremsen? (Radon: HFX9)

etc. pp.

Denk doch mal darÃ¼ber nach, dass das Canyon einfach viel schlechter ausgestattet ist als das Radon. Trotzdem kosten beide 1299â¬.

Bikefazit:



> Das Canyon verbindet Tourentauglichkeit und Marathonambitionen. Die schlechte LackqualitÃ¤t und die schwachen Bremsen verhindern ein "sehr gut".



Punkte fÃ¼r das Radon:

 Bergauf (72) : Radon 49,75
 Bergab (48): Radon 33,75 
 Sonstiges [Ausstattung] (30): Radon 27 

 Gesamt (150): Radon 116,25 (hÃ¶chste Punktzahl des Vergleichs) 

Punkte fÃ¼r das Canyon:

 Bergauf (60): Canyon 40,75
 Bergab (60): Canyon 49,5
 Sonstiges (30): Canyon 17,5

 Gesamt (150): Canyon 107,75 (4.hÃ¶chste Punktzahl des Vergleichs hinter Radon, Bergamont Evolve 5.6 (111) und Carver XP500 (108,5) )

Es ist doch mehr als logisch und eindeutig, warum sich das Canyon XC4 geschlagen geben muss. 

Der Vergleich XC5 oder XC6 gegen das Radon wÃ¤re, zumindest was die Ausstattung angeht, sinnvoller. (Auch wenn das Canyon dabei sehr viel teurer wÃ¼rde)


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Ähm wieso ist beim Radon die maximale Punktzahl 72/48 und bei Canyon 60/60 ??


----------



## braintrust (9. März 2006)

lol hab ich mich auch grad gefragt 
getreu dem motto "Vor dem Posten Hirn einschalten!"


----------



## schappi (9. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm wieso ist beim Radon die maximale Punktzahl 72/48 und bei Canyon 60/60 ??



Weil die beiden Bikes in verscheidenen Klassen an den Start gegangen sind.
Radon in Marathon
Canyon in All Mountain
Beide Klassen unterscheiden sich in der Maximalpunktzahl pro wertungsguppe:
Für Marathon gibt es mehr max. Punkte bei bergauf 72 und weniger bei bergab 48.
Für all Mountain ist die wertung 60 zu 60 Punkte.

Das Canyon ist mit der Julie ausgestattet die im direkten vergleich zu louise FR und Hayes kein Land sieht. Kann ich nachvollziehen, da ich selber 2 Bikes habe eines mit Julie und eines mit Louise FR.
Mit einer Avid Juicy hätte das Testergebniss ganz anders ausgesehen. Addiere mal 8-10 Punkte beim Canyon dazu.
In diesem Test ist Canyon mit den eigenen Waffen (P/L Verhältniss) geschlagen worden
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## scf2008 (9. März 2006)

braintrust schrieb:
			
		

> lol hab ich mich auch grad gefragt
> getreu dem motto "Vor dem Posten Hirn einschalten!"




Meine Rede. Und genau das hast du nicht getan.

schappi hat vollkommen recht. 

Alles weitere lässt sich in meinem Post nachlesen. Das Radon überragt in diesem Test alle anderen Bikes mit einer deutlich besseren Ausstattung bei gleichem Preis. Unter anderem..


----------



## aemkei77 (9. März 2006)

> Das Canyon ist mit der Julie ausgestattet die im direkten vergleich zu louise FR und Hayes kein Land sieht


beim ersten gebe ich dir recht, aber Hayes ist der julie keinesfalls überlegen, meiner Erfahrung nach ist es eher umgekehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (9. März 2006)

rofl woher soll ich das wissen? ich hab mir das magazin nicht gekauft...und da das auch keiner mal schnell einscannen und reinstellen konnte... und das hast das ja nicht in dein posting gepackt...was solls 
schön für radon...ist bestimmt auch gut fürs image


----------



## rumblefish (9. März 2006)

Ich muss jetzt mal ganz blöd was fragen weil ich es einfach nicht verstehe. 
Und bevor unser neuer Teilzeitfreund aus dem Lager der Canyon Mitbewerber gleich wieder ablästert: Nein, ich kaufe die BIKE nicht und habe den Test daher auch nicht gelesen. Was jeder für sich aus den Tests herrausholt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist natürlich seine Sache.

Aber wieso treten die Bikes in 2 verschiedenen Kategorien an und werden am Schluss miteinander verglichen ??. Das ist doch der grösste Schwachsinn den ich seit dem Bremsentest gehört habe.


----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

ihr nehmt das sehr persönlich, oder?


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Ganz genau. Vor allem sind die beiden mit 10cm Federweg ausgestattet.
Das All-Mountain gefährt wäre doch ein ES5 ......tsts

edit: uuups ich nehm alles zurück ...das XC4 hat ja ne 120er Vario-Gabel...


----------



## Sisu (9. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hmpf, die Bike ist immer noch nicht imstande gewesen das super-tolle Testprotokoll PDF online zu stellen. Hätt mich interessiert wo die Punkte aufs Sehr Gut gefehlt haben...



@wuudi
hatte ich auf der 1.Seite des Freds schon mal gepostet:

"Die schlechte Lackqualität und die schwache Bremse verhindern ein sehr gut"

verstehe echt nicht wie hier alle immer noch drauf rumreiten. 

Kauft doch einfach was euch sympatischer ist, Geschmäcker sind einfach verschieden und die Tests auch nicht unbedingt der letzten Weisheit Schluß.


Mein ES7´05 bekam letztes Jahr auch nur ein"gut". 
ist einfach in der falschen Kategorie getestet worden(Enduro)obwohl es doch eher ein All Mountain ist!
Die haben damals hauptsächlich die dünnen Schläuche und die Minute 3 bemängelt......ich bin aber so was von happy mit dem Bike 

habe schon von Canyon ohne Aufpreis schwerere Schläuche einbauen lassen, die Continental Vertikal Protections runter, fette Reifen drauf......und die Minute schluckt alles weg.......und vor allem der IT mit stufenlosen Absenkung der  
Gabel vom Lenker aus....ist sowas von praktisch! 

Gruss
Sisu (die ihr ES7 gegen nichts und niemand eintauschen würde!)


----------



## 007ike (9. März 2006)

die bike hat die ja eigentlich nicht direkt miteinander verglichen, aber der Threateröffner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

@Sisu

Ich wollt nur genau sein  Da die Bike ja immer das super-objektive-genaue Test-PDF anfertigt wollte ich das sehen. That's it..


----------



## scf2008 (9. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss jetzt mal ganz blöd was fragen weil ich es einfach nicht verstehe.
> Und bevor unser neuer Teilzeitfreund aus dem Lager der Canyon Mitbewerber gleich wieder ablästert: Nein, ich kaufe die BIKE nicht und habe den Test daher auch nicht gelesen. Was jeder für sich aus den Tests herrausholt
> 
> 
> ...




Es geht um Fullys bis 1400
Sie werden in dem Sinne nicht direkt miteinander verglichen. 
Die Punktzahl ist aber repräsentativ für alle Bikes, egal ob CC, FR, Enduro oder AM. Nur die Kategorien werden etwas geändert.

150 Punkte ist deshalb immer gut und 80 Punkte immer schlecht. 

Ganz einfach. 

In der Bike wird kein Bike direkt mit dem anderen "verglichen". 

Der Vergleich Radon/Canyon wurde erst in diesem Thread durch das Canyon-Lager gestartet.


----------



## stick007 (9. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Aber wieso treten die Bikes in 2 verschiedenen Kategorien an und werden am Schluss miteinander verglichen ??. Das ist doch der grösste Schwachsinn den ich seit dem Bremsentest gehört habe.



Moin,

das ist ein Test mit 2 verschiedenen Kategorien.
1. Marathonbikes (Radon, Testurteil SEHR GUT)
2. Allmountainbikes (Canyon, Testurteil GUT))

Die Bewertung erfolgte in den jeweiligen Kategorien. Nur im Forum wird jetzt das Marathonbike, also das Radon, mit dem Canyon der Allmountainkategorie verglichen. 
Das Radon ist nun mal besser ausgestattet, der Rest ist eben geschmackssache. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## dubbel (9. März 2006)

das canyon-unterforum ist mit abstand das unterhaltsamste in bezug auf unfreiwillige komik!


----------



## scf2008 (9. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> @Sisu
> 
> Ich wollt nur genau sein  Da die Bike ja immer das super-objektive-genaue Test-PDF anfertigt wollte ich das sehen. That's it..


----------



## scf2008 (9. März 2006)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das ist ein Test mit 2 verschiedenen Kategorien.
> 1. Marathonbikes (Radon, Testurteil SEHR GUT)
> ...




So ist es.


----------



## stick007 (9. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das canyon-unterforum ist mit abstand das unterhaltsamste in bezug auf unfreiwillige komik!



Man hat doch sonst keine Sorgen.


----------



## polo (9. März 2006)

da mutiert eine mtb-zeitschrift zur wichsvorlage.


----------



## schappi (9. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss jetzt mal ganz blöd was fragen weil ich es einfach nicht verstehe.
> Und bevor unser neuer Teilzeitfreund aus dem Lager der Canyon Mitbewerber gleich wieder ablästert: Nein, ich kaufe die BIKE nicht und habe den Test daher auch nicht gelesen. Was jeder für sich aus den Tests herrausholt
> 
> 
> ...



@Rumble

Der vergleich ist insofern das das Radon ein Sehr Gut bekommen hat und das Canyon "nur" ein Gut.
Ansonsten sind die beiden Bikes in verschiedenen Klassen gewertet worden.
Die Fahreigenschaften des Canyon sind auch sehr gut beurteilt worden.
das Gut ist aufgrund der niedrigen Punktzahl bei Sonstiges zustande gekommen. Ob der Unterscheid nun 10 Punkte wert ist soll jeder für sich beurteilen (Bikes mit V brakes haben höhere Punktzahlen bekommen). Es sieht so aus als wenn Bike (oder dieser redakteur) die Julie nicht mag.
In einem anderen Magazin (Treckingbike) aus der selben Redaktion ist gerade ein Scheibenbremstest veröffentlicht worden Die selben Bilder wie in der Bike wurden verwendet. Die Avid Juicy 7 ist plötzlicj OK und in der 200mm Scheibe sehr gut. Die Juilie wurde furchtbar abgewatscht wegen schlechte Bremsleistung (befriedigend)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## aemkei77 (9. März 2006)

> das canyon-unterforum ist mit abstand das unterhaltsamste in bezug auf unfreiwillige komik!



so ist es  

Gottseidank haben die Liteviller und die german:a kiloer kein eigens forum, sonst würde es für uns hier eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

@scf2008

Danke für den Scan, aber auf bike-magazin.de wird eben noch ein detaillierteres PDF immer gepostet und auf das warte ich 
So wie das hier vom letzten Heft: http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/fullys_unter2000euro.pdf


----------



## rumblefish (9. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das canyon-unterforum ist mit abstand das unterhaltsamste in bezug auf unfreiwillige komik!



 so ist es und davon können andere Foren nur träumen. 

OK, das mit dem Testvergleich (oder kein Vergleich) habe ich jetzt verstanden. Wie gesagt ist XC eh nicht mein Ding, Marathon noch viel weniger. Die Farbe vom XC4 finde ich gruselig, die zweifarbige vom Radon noch gruseliger. Ein Bike muss zum Fahrer und zu dem Geschmack des Fahrers passen  .

Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Erklärung für mich, warum das schlechter ausgestattete Canyon mit 
testbemängelten Bremsen in der "Bergabwertung" so weit vorne liegen kann ?. Bei 16 Punkten Unterschied Pro Canyon, trotz schlechten Bremsen muss ich hier doch Testergebnisse arg, ganz arg, in Frage stellen.


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

@rumblefish

Die Punkte sind mit einem unterschiedlichen Faktor multipliziert worden - je nach Kategorie.
Deshalb möchte ich ja gerne das komplette PDF sehen...

Wobei andersrum gefragt. Das XC4 kann ja bei gleicher Beurteilung (Preis/Leistung zählt fast nichts) nicht so gut wie ein XC7 oder XC9 abschneiden. Rein rechnerisch ja unmöglich ... was würde da die Industrie sagen 


Zum Vergleich: Unser allseits geliebtes ES7 hat (auch All-Mountain) folgende Bewertung erhalten:

Bergauf: 43,75
Bergab 55,5
Sonstiges: 27,5
Summe: 126,75


----------



## rumblefish (9. März 2006)

@Wuudi

Ich versuche nur das alles zu begreifen. Weiter oben erwähnete scf2008 das die Punkte repräsentativ für alle Kategorien, sprich RC, XC, All Mountain, Enduro .... sind. Dann wären 16 Punkte Unterschied nahezu Welten, die bei vergleichbaren Bikes niemals entstehen dürften, ausser z.b. beschi$$ene Bremsen. Die hat aber (laut der BIKE) das XC und nicht das Radon !!!. 

Was mir auch nicht in den Kopf geht: Bergab ist für mich die Bremse nahezu die wichtigste Komponente am Bike. Das XC hat mit 49,5 Punkten von 60 erreichbaren, die 2. höchste Punktzahl erreicht. Nur ein Bike hat schlappe 0,25 Pünktchen mehr bekommen. Wie bitte geht so eine bergabwertung mit schwachen Bremsen ?. Soviel zum Thema Testergebnisse von denen sich doch diverse Leute bei der Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Hast du mal das PDF im Detail angeguckt ?

Das ist (meiner Meinung nach) zwar schön mit vielen Punkten aufgelistet aber da kann sooo viel rumgeschoben werden, dass einem fast schwindelig wird 

Also nochmal: Je nach Kategorie sind die 150 Gesamtpunkte anders aufgeteilt. Bei Marathon-Fullys gibts 72 für Bergauf und 48 für Bergab, beim All Mountain eben 60 und 60.

Guckst du das neue Punktesystem: http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/BIKEpunktesystem_1205.pdf


----------



## rumblefish (9. März 2006)

OK, dadurch kann der Unterschied zwischen den Bikekategorien sich entsprechend vergrössern. Tse tse, Wertungsfaktor für Flaschenhalter . 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage wieso das XC bergab so hohe Wertungen erhalten konnte. Frag mich echt wie da gewertet wurde


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

An die Bergab Wertung des ES7 kommts aber trotzdem nicht ran 
Obwohl das nur 4,5 Punkte für Federung hinten erhalten hat im Unterschied zum Test 2 Hefte davor wo das Ghost und das Steppenwolf 5,5 erhalten hatten ... naja...


----------



## Sisu (9. März 2006)

@rumble & wuudi

laßt die anderen sich doch an dem Test festbeißen....wir wissen doch, daß wir super Bikes haben und die Tests oft nichts taugen 

Bin diese Diskussion langsam leid, werde diesen Fred wohl besser in Zukunft ignorieren, da er rein gar nichts bringt!

Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung.

Gruss
Sisu


----------



## Hupert (9. März 2006)

Sisu schrieb:
			
		

> @rumble & wuudi
> 
> laßt die anderen sich doch an dem Test festbeißen....wir wissen doch, daß wir super Bikes haben und die Tests oft nichts taugen
> 
> ...



Mir deucht, hier herrscht die Einstellung das die Tests dann Schei&&e sind, wenn Canyon dabei nicht so gut wegkommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

@Hupert

Natürlich !
Wir wollen doch den BW'lern in Sachen Markentreue in nichts nachstehen


----------



## scf2008 (9. März 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Mir deucht, hier herrscht die Einstellung das die Tests dann Schei&&e sind, wenn Canyon dabei nicht so gut wegkommt...


----------



## Hupert (9. März 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich !
> Wir wollen doch den BW'lern in Sachen Markentreue in nichts nachstehen



Ich hab gehört die BW Firmengeschichte soll jetzt verfilmt werden...

Der Untergang Part 2 - Treue bis zum (Werks)Schluß


----------



## schappi (9. März 2006)

Ich habe ja nichts gegen Markentreue und liebe mein ES6, aber was hier an Chauvinismus abgezogen wird ist ja kaum noch auszuhalten!
Gel Wuudi und Rumble?
Geht lieber öfter biken anstatt hier jedes 3te posting zu produzieren, dann ist der Hormonspiegel auch niedriger und mann muss sicht nicht darüber aufregen, dass ein Canyon nur ein Gut im Test gekommen hat.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

@schappi:

Lies den Thread nochmal durch und sag mir wo ich mich aufgeregt habe bezüglich der Wertung des XC.... Hab ich nie was dazu gesagt. Ich wollte nur das PDF...that's all...


----------



## schappi (9. März 2006)

Wuudi
In den Postings 101-116 (14:15 bis 18:10)sind 9 Beiträge von Dir und Rumble.
Bei aller Sympathie für dich und Rumble (ich finde euch wirklich auf eure Art sympathisch): wann arbeitet Ihr eigentlich?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (9. März 2006)

Gleichzeitig .... 

Das ist der Vorteil wenn man als Programmierer arbeitet und so oder so den ganzen Tag vorm Computer sitzt und natürlich alle 5 Minuten seine Mails checkt


----------



## rumblefish (10. März 2006)

@Hupert und Schappi

wenn Ihr mal genauer lest dann könnt Ihr klar rauslesen das ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann wie das Canyon "bergab" mit zweithöchster Punktzahl abscheiden konnte. Mit besch..... Bremse (laut dem Tester) kann man so was nicht bringen. Ich kann dem XC4 auch wirklich nix abgewinnen und finde es sogar potthässlich in der Farbe (nur noch vom Radon geschlagen  ). Also hört auf hier so einen ..... zu behaupten, von wegen Markenchauvinismus o.ä.
Oder zeigt mir die Stelle an der ich in diesem Fred für Canyon eine Lanze gebrochen habe.  

Wenn ich allerdings das PDF mit den BIKE Wertungskriterien anschaue fällt mir  nix mehr ein. Da bekommt zb. ein Maratonbike 6 Punkte in der Flaschenhalterwertung  , und die wird noch wertungsmässig gleichesetzt (!!!) mit der Gabel . Und solche Tests sind für zahlreiche Spacken kaufentscheident . RESPEKT.

@nochmal Schappi:
kannst Dir KW 12 vormerken, da bin ich snowboarden und geb hier Ruhe  

 Rumble


----------



## thto (10. März 2006)

moin 
lese sehr intensiv und regelmäßig das canyon forum ich finds ok, jeder kann das sagen was er denkt, kein problem, wenn jemand der meinung ist der kommentar des anderen wäre überflüssig dann kann er doch einfach drüber wegsehen und gut is...... ich konnte durc das forum schon viel Neues und Interssantes erfahren..... Freiheit für ALLE !
ach so und ein wenig spass egal ob sarkatisch oder nicht ist meiner Meinung nach voll ok ......
hang loose 
TT


----------



## Wuudi (10. März 2006)

@rumblefish:

Hast nicht genau geschaut beim Flaschenhalter.
Sowohl beim Marathon als auch beim All-Mountain wird der Faktor Flaschenhalter (bis 6 Punkte) mit Faktor 1 multipliziert. Beim All-Mountain wird aber die Gabel mit Faktor 1,5 multipliziert, ausserdem zählt die Gabel doppelt. Einmal rauf und einmal runter.

Guckst du CC-Race, da ist das Leben schon wieder anders. Flaschenhalter Faktor 1,5 = Max 9 Punkte. Gabel up Faktor 1 = Max 6 Punkte. Gabel down Faktor 0,5 (!) = Max 3 Punkte.

Also ist beim CC-Race-Bike der Flaschenhalter gleich wichtig wie die Gabel 

Find's schon lustig, dass Bergab beim CC die Gabel so gut wie nichts zählt... Wer braucht schon ne Gabel beim CC. Runter kommen se ja alle


----------



## rumblefish (10. März 2006)

@thto 
 meine Meinung, unterschreib ich so  

@Wuudie
dann bekommen Poserbikes bestimmt Faktor 3 für die Lackqualität vor der Eisdiele 

Ob wir nachher wieder vorgerechnet bekommen wieviele Postings wir zwischen Zeit x und Zeit y gemacht haben ?


----------



## drei_c (10. März 2006)

HAHA...
einer der lustigsten Threads, die ich hier und im ges. Forum je gelesen habe  

Ich habe ein Canyon und auch schon ma ein Radon bestellt (letzters nicht für mich - aber egal - ich habs zusammengebaut). Für beide gab und gibt es gute Gründe und auf irgendein Image pfeife ich (achja ich hab auch noch ein Cannondale zu Hause... oh mein Gott ich muss eine multipel gespaltene Persönlichkeit sein... // Vielleicht will ich aber auch einfach nur biken und das mit möglichst gutem, bezahlbarem Material  ). H&S hat mich zwar ordentlich geärgert - insbes. bekam ich lediglich die zus. gekauften Parts und nicht die Serienteile und die Rechnung war dreimal zu meinen Ungunsten falsch - aber gegen das Radon lässt sich (fast) nichts sagen.

Wird Zeit, dass der Schnee weg ist und es endlich wieder raus auf die Trails geht...


----------



## schappi (10. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @thto
> meine Meinung, unterschreib ich so
> 
> @Wuudie
> ...



Klaro!!
ich zähle mit und alles was Du sagt wird gegen dich verwendet (ich trage das dann dem Niederbayer zu, der zählt dich dann wieder zur Achse des Bösen))!





			
				Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem runtermachen bzw. Abgeben von unpassenden Bemerkungen beschränkt sich auf ein paar wenige.
> Hier fallen mir immer wieder folgende Leute auf.
> rumblefish
> Wuudi
> ...




Und in KW 12 gehst Du schon wieder boarden?
hast Du denn keine geregelte Arbeit?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Wuudi (10. März 2006)

Heh, schappi, du bist ja Mitglied in unserem Club.

Also sei brav und wetter nicht gegen die eigenen Reihen


----------



## rumblefish (10. März 2006)

soll schliesslich später keiner sagen im Canyon Forum wäre es langweilig  .

@schappi
auf den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




warte ich schon die ganze Zeit bis der sich zu Wort meldet. Vielleicht ist das BIKE Abo ausgelaufen oder düst mal wieder irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte rum. 

Um dich zu beruhigen habe ich auch einen Job, aber nicht von 8-17h. Und wenn ich abends/nachts gelegentlich für die Firma arbeite, dann kann ich tagsüber auch im Forum sein wenn wenig los ist  .

Würde ja gerne biken gehen aber guckst Du Dir meinen Hausberg an: http://cam.rockenstein.de/?cam=feldbergcam&part=weitwinkel&size=large
Aber den Schnee am Zaun ist in den letzten 2 Tagen schon weniger geworden .


----------



## Wuudi (10. März 2006)

Hmpf hier verzieht sich die Sonne wieder. Die soll sofort wieder zurück kommen, denn um 3 will ich biken gehn 

so genug OT.

P.S. PDF ist imme noch nicht online...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> soll schliesslich später keiner sagen im Canyon Forum wäre es langweilig  .
> 
> @schappi
> auf den
> ...




Bei mir siehts auch nicht besser aus. Diesen Winter hätte sich der Kauf eines Satz Spikesreifen gelohnt.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Niederbayer (10. März 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro!!
> ich zähle mit und alles was Du sagt wird gegen dich verwendet (ich trage das dann dem Niederbayer zu, der zählt dich dann wieder zur Achse des Bösen))!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, welche Ehre hier zitiert zu werden. Da hat jemand aber ganz schön tief graben müssen um meine Achse-des-Bösen-Auflistung aus der Versenkung auszugraben. Hat sich wohl doch tiefer eingeprägt.
Nichts für ungut, aber ist schon recht lustig hier.

Schönen Gruß von dem, der Angst vor überhitzten Avid Bremsen hat.


----------



## schappi (10. März 2006)

Niederbayer schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, welche Ehre hier zitiert zu werden. Da hat jemand aber ganz schön tief graben müssen um meine Achse-des-Bösen-Auflistung aus der Versenkung auszugraben. Hat sich wohl doch tiefer eingeprägt.
> Nichts für ungut, aber ist schon recht lustig hier.
> 
> Schönen Gruß von dem, der Angst vor überhitzten Avid Bremsen hat.



Hallo Niederbayer,
du bist mir seit dem immer noch eine Antwort schuldig:
Arbeitest Du nun im öffentlichen Dienst oder nicht?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Niederbayer (10. März 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Niederbayer,
> 
> Arbeitest Du nun im öffentlichen Dienst?



Nein !!


----------



## Lexa (10. März 2006)

Ich sag nur: "Einamal Canyon, immer Canyon"
1. Bike von Canyon: Yellowstone - 
2. Bike von Canyon: XC4 - 2006
3. Bike............. Canyon
Preis, Leistung unschlagbar!!
Ansonsten schließe ich mich Hupert an....


----------



## paulchenp (11. März 2006)

Oh Gott....
was habe ich nur mit meinem Thread ausgelöst 


Krieg der (Mountainbikehesteller)Welten 

Irgendwie gibt´s hier Leute, die unbedingt IHR RPODUKT mit ner Rosa-Roten Sonnenbrille sehen....
Jedes Bike hat Vor und Nachteile. Darüber sollte sich jeder im Klaren sein und jeder muss oder soll dass tun, was er für richtig hält.
Andere, die überzeugt von IHREM PRODUKT sind, ständig anzustacheln und ständig neue Argumente zu bringen warum den gerade das am anderen Rad besser ist als das...Naja für mich ne Neverending-Story!!!!

Funktioniert auch in anderen Bereichen nicht (siehe Fussball, Dortmund-Schalke, 1860-Bayern, oder Autos BMW-Audi-Mercedes)

Jedem das seine 

Ich glaube für mich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben, denn ich habe mir das Grand-Canyon-Pro bestellt (Preis-Leistung etc).
 Klar muss ich jetzt damit leben, dass jemand zu mir sagt: wie kannst du nur von einem Versand....oder die Farbe die Ausstattung gefällt mir nicht.....
KEEP COOL-Mir gefällts und ich bin davon überzeugt!!das reicht mir auch!!

In diesem Sinne: make   not


----------



## Bayker (11. März 2006)

endlich mal jemandn machtwort gesprochen. make  not  

in diesem sinne,  jedem das seine


----------



## paulchenp (11. März 2006)

Bayker schrieb:
			
		

> endlich mal jemandn machtwort gesprochen. make  not
> 
> in diesem sinne,  jedem das seine



und mir das meiste


----------



## Wuudi (13. März 2006)

Das PDF ist da !

http://www.dk-content.de/bike/pdf-archiv/tests/Megatest_Fullys_0406.pdf

Wo verliert das Canyon also. Es fehlen ja nur 2,25 Punkte. 

Krass natürlich sind die nur 3 Punkte bei den Bremsen (Bergamont/Ghost 5) und nur 1 Punkt bei Lackqualität (Bergamong/Ghost 6).
Macht schon 7 Punkte Unterschied. 

Jetzt kommt aber mein Wenn-Man-Wollte-Beispiel. Nur um aufzuzeigen, dass auch das soooo neutrale Bewertungssystem manipulierbar ist.

Die Reifen erhielten z.b. ein 5 bei Bergab und nur ein 4,5 anstatt 5 bei Bergauf. Macht 0,75. Jetzt wurde die Geometrie beim Bergauf auch nur auf 4,5 bewertet und Bergab auf 5. Macht mit Multifaktor bereits 1,5 Punkte.
Bei Zusammenstellung Komponenten gabs auch nur ein 4 - Ghost hat hier ein 4,5; andere sogar mehr. Hier würde eine um 0,5 Punkte bessere Bewertung genügen und Canyon wäre im Sehr Gut angekommen.

Dass es nicht so ist deutet auf die Unbestechlichkeit der Bike-Redakteure hin, oder aber die wollten das Canyon bewusst unter Sehr Gut halten ...  Ein Schelm wer sowas denkt 


P.S. Warum das Ghost bei Zusammenstellung Komponenten mehr Punkte erhält mit RS Tora und X-Fusion O2  vs Black Super und Manitou Swinger ist mir auch noch schleierhaft... Pro Canyon spricht auch der NN... Pro Ghost die Juicy 5 ... aber das hatten wir doch bereits, oder ? 

P.P.S. Ich kanns nicht lassen. Das Bergamont hat nen NN2,25 und erhält 5 Punkte bei Reifen Bergauf. Das Canyon hat einen NN2,25 und erhält 4,5...... ein schelm.... lalala


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. März 2006)

glaubt ihr wirklich, dass man so den subjektiven eindruck der tester objektivieren kann?
dann träumt weiter...!


----------



## braintrust (13. März 2006)

gute arbeit kommissar wuudi 
was ist carver für eine marke, hab ich noch nie was von gehört? 
google hat mir nix gebracht...


----------



## RayKo (13. März 2006)

Solche Beispiele findet man immer wieder. Das war beim "Fullys unter 2000 Euro"-Test auch schon so. Da hat das ES7 bei bergab - Federung vorne 5,5, das Red Bull, auch mit einer Talas RLC, 6 Punkte bekommen. Da hat's nur keinen gestört, weil das ES sowieso gewonnen hat. 

Es sei denn, man bezieht in "Federung vorne" noch solche Dinge wie Absorptionsfähigkeit der Griffe" mit ein. Das kann ich jetzt natürlich nicht beurteilen...


----------



## braintrust (13. März 2006)

vllt muss man auch einen "bike-academy"-abschluß haben damit man sowas richtig beurteilen kann


----------



## dubbel (13. März 2006)

vlt. muss man als fehlgeleiteter ingenieur auch nur denken, man könnte alles valide quantifizieren.


----------



## drei_c (13. März 2006)

Tja Biketestberichte sind eben doch interessant/amüsant für die die sich nicht auskennen und nach den Testergebnissen kaufen (mal ehrlich - so ähnlich hab ich das vor 6 Jahren auch gemacht) und für die die sich auskennen oder so tun, um darüber zu diskutieren/sinnieren.  

Als Teilzeit-Empiriker sei angemerkt (v.a. an Dubbel - der das wohl auch weiss): Untersuchungen, die persönliche Einschätzungen (z.B. Fahrbericht/-gefühl) wiedergeben ergeben niemals valide Daten.

Das Spiel lässt sich endlos fortsetzen... Cube wurde z.B. technischer Support bei der letzten Bike-Transalp-Challenge - seither hat Cube eigentl. fast keinen Test nicht als Sieger oder Kauftipp beendet...? usw. usw.
Achja da war noch was ... Bremsen: die MB testet m.W. auf dem Prüfstand von Magura... schon klar was das heisst... Reifen wurden z.B. schon auf dem Schwalbe-Prüfstand... aber gut lassen wir das.

Ich für meinen Teil finde mich hier und von diversen Tests und Diskussionen darüber jedenfalls super unterhalten...

Gruss drei_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. März 2006)

polo schrieb:
			
		

> da mutiert eine mtb-zeitschrift zur wichsvorlage.



haha, polo, ob das hier alle wissen wollten  
ich hätte es nicht wissen müssen.

[edit] lustiger thread


----------



## yuexel99 (13. März 2006)

Ich denke man kann einen Biketest nicht objektiv machen. Auf vieles wurde schon hingewiesen. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die Reifen haben bei Marathon, berab den gleichen Faktor wie die Federung vorne, bei Bergauf zÃ¤hlen sie sogar noch mehr. Klar ist der Reifen extrem wichtig fÃ¼r die Fahreigenschaften, aber eben auch schnell ausgetauscht. Wenn die Reifen nicht stimmen, kein Problem: 30-60â¬, bei Tubeless bisserl mehr. Wenn die Federgabel nicht stimmt sind das 500-1000â¬, die ich neu investieren mÃ¼sste.
Ich will damit nicht sagen die Tester sind alle doof (nur diejenigen, die den HollÃ¤ndertest eingefÃ¼hrt haben), ich bin mir sicher, dass sie sich dabei was gedacht haben (vielleicht kÃ¶nnen sie keine Reifen wechslen), aber beim Neukauf eines Rades ist mir eine gute Federgabel wesentlich wichtiger als gute Reifen.


----------



## rumblefish (14. März 2006)

kurzes zerstörendes MTB Ergebniss letztes Jahr. ES bekanntlich sogar mit 2.35 FAT Albert serienmässig ausgesattet ab ES8 (fahre ich seit 1000km ebenfalls auf ES7). Lachnummer in der MB guckst Du hier


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. März 2006)

"Platz für maximal 2,3" Reifen"??

Hmmm...


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

Du verstehst das nicht Flo.

Die haben das mit Augenmaß festgestellt, dass da nie und nimmer ein 2,35er Platz haben wird. Das sehen die ! Wer wird das denn testen ?!?


----------



## drei_c (14. März 2006)

Jau - der gute alte MB-Dauertest.
Beim Durchlesen wurde ich schon damals nicht das Gefühl los, dass der Texter das Ziel hatte, kein zu gutes Bild zu zeichnen. Wer würde sonst noch ein Slayer kaufen wollen, das kurz zuvor ausführlichst gelobt wurde...
- Übrigens: nichts gg. den sehr geachteten Gerd Schierle (!) - den halte ich aber auch nicht f.d. Texter.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. März 2006)

Ich les die Magazine noch nich so lange und ich fahre kein Canyon. Doch mir ist aufgefallen, das die Zeitungen hÃ¤ufig zu unterschiedlichen Testergebnissen bei den gleichen Teilen/ RÃ¤dern kommen.

Bsp: SC Blur LT ,SC Nomad, Trek Remedy extreme Unterschiede

Die MB widerspricht sich teilweise sogar selbst. Erst ist DC sch... und in der neuen Ausgabe wird die LX Einheit wegen ihrer Schalperformance in den Himmel gelobt?
AuÃerdem finde ich es ziemlich besch..., dass ein Bike schlechter bewertet wird, weil ein inverses Schaltwerk verbaut wird. Das ist sowas von kleinkariert.
Noch dazu ist die Kombi aus inversem SW und RF Hebeln ziemlich gut, weil man dadurch besser auf ein grÃ¶Ãeres Ritzel schalten kann. Man mus sich halt dran gewÃ¶hnen.
Da wird meiner Meinug nach deutlich pro sram getestet, ist halt schick x0 zu fahren.

Und im letzten Tourenfully- Test wurde das am Besten ausgestattete und recht gÃ¼nstige Red Bull nur mit gut bewertet, weil die Federung nicht richtig funktionierte. Das ist meiner Meinung nach keine objektive Bewertung des Bikes. Nicht jedes hat dieses Problem, weil es halt nicht am Rahmen liegt, sondern an den Komponenten. Und da werden sicher nicht absichtlich defekte verbaut. Da hÃ¤tten die Tester eigentlich mal den A... hochbekommen und sich bei Rose Ersatzteile besorgen mÃ¼ssen, bevor sie dem Bike die Bewertung versauen.

Ich denke auch, dass die Tendenz zu erkennen ist, dass die gÃ¼nstigeren Bikes schlechter getestet werden. Wahrscheinlich hat sich irgendjemand beschwert, das Bikes von Canyon oder Ghost im Test besser abschneiden als doppelt so teure Modelle anderer Hersteller. Vielleicht ein Grund, warum im Endurotest kein Torque dabei war? Vielleicht stand es aber auch nur nich zur VerfÃ¼gung? 

Der Test der Reba war meiner Meinung nach auch ein Witz. Als mit abstand die weicheste GAbel im Test bekommt sie ein sehr gut? Aber das ist nicht schlimm, im Fahrbetrieb nimmt man das nicht wahr? Im Gegenzug wird in der neuen MB behauptet, die Fox F80X kÃ¶nnte an Steifigkeit zulegen. Das kommt mir irgendwie spanisch vor, da die Fox wenn man nach der MB geht, in Sachen Steifigkeit eine Ganz andere Welt ist und man daher im Fahrbetrieb weniger als nix, nÃ¤hmlich gar nix wahrnehmen dÃ¼rfte. Da stellt ich mir die Frage: Wie haben die das trotzdem gemerkt?
Ich will der Reba ihre QualitÃ¤ten nicht absprechen, da ich selbst der MEinung bin, dass die Fahrleistungen wichtiger sind, aber wenn man soviel Wert auf die Steifigkeit legt und sonst bei jedem Nm weniger schon fast einen Anfall bekommt, dann sollten die Messergebnisse auch im Testergebnis deutlich sichtbar sein.

Aber das Schlimmste war meiner Meinung nach die Teileempfehlung im Freeride- Part. Das ein Profi die benutzt ist klar, der muss dafÃ¼r ja auch nich blechen. Aber bei ner Kurbel von 400 â¬ und nem Lauradsatz fÃ¼r 900 â¬ da hÃ¶rt der SpaÃ auf. Wer soll sich denn sowas leisten kÃ¶nnen.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen. Ich bin mir auch darÃ¼ber im Klaren, dass man SubjektivitÃ¤t bei solchen Tests nicht ausschlieÃen kann. Allerdings sollten die persÃ¶nlichen Vorlieben der Tester bei der Bewertung (inverses Schaltwerk, zu stark gekrÃ¶pfter Lenker) in den Hintergrund treten. DafÃ¼r geht man als KÃ¤ufer in den Laden und lÃ¤Ãt sich sein Rad abstimmen oder macht es zu Hause im Keller selber. Das ist fÃ¼r mich kein Grund ein Bike schlechter zu bewerten.


Im groÃen und ganzen zeigt die MB deutliche Gemeinsamkeiten mit der BILD-"Zeitung". Wahnsinnig subjektiv, dumme Aktionen wie die mit der roten Karte (und sich dann nochwas drauf einbilden) usw.

Die Bike ist m.E. die bessere Zeitschrift. Das heiÃt nicht, dass sie gut ist, doch die Tests falllen im GroÃen und ganzen recht ordentlich aus. Wirken auch nicht so von SubjektivitÃ¤t geprÃ¤gt wie die der MB. NatÃ¼rlich gibt es ausnahmen.
z.B. der Test der Regenjacken. Dass Jacken von Gore im eigenen Labor super abschneiden ist nich verwunderlich.

Und das ein Canyon mal nicht ganz vorne liegt ist nicht wirklich tragisch.
Man kann nich immer gewinnen.

Neben all diesen Dingen mÃ¼ssen unbedingt noch die recht hÃ¤ufigen Druckfehler und falsche Angaben von Daten erwÃ¤hnt werden.

Ich kauf mir die Mags nur noch zur Info. Ich hab schnell gemerkt, dass ich hier im Forum in Sachen Test und Kauf mehr Hilfe finde. Zumal die Parts hier ja nich nur einmal gefahren werden.


Sollten meine AusfÃ¼hrungen jetzt nicht mehr zu Thema passen, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.
Man fÃ¤ngt halt an zu schreiben und kann nich mehr aufhÃ¶ren...


----------



## Wuudi (14. März 2006)

M.R. schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten meine Ausführungen jetzt nicht mehr zu Thema passen, bitte ich um Entschuldigung.
> Man fängt halt an zu schreiben und kann nich mehr aufhören...



Nö warum denn. Wir lesen gerne  

Aber der Eindruck, dass die Bike einwenig objektiver ist, habe ich schon auch. 

Allgemein geht mir aber am meisten auf die Nerven, dass die Testberichte so ultra-kurz sind. Was soll man schon in 5 Sätzen vom Bike kennen lernen. Wenn dann noch auf so Kleinigkeiten rumgereiten werden wie einen Plattfuß dann frag ich mich wirklich oft was da noch Test sein soll....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. März 2006)

Die Dauertests in der MB sind wirklich recht kurz beschrieben. Vor allem bei den Bikes ist das öde. Bei ner Sattelstütze kann ich das ja verstehen. Was soll man da auch anders schreiben, als das sie hält?

Die in ber bike sind aber recht gut. Halbe Seite Text und Bilder von den Problemstellen. 
Zumindest bei den Dauertests. Bei den anderen ist es auch nich viel besser.


----------



## Compagnon (14. März 2006)

M.R. schrieb:
			
		

> Im großen und ganzen zeigt die MB deutliche Gemeinsamkeiten mit der BILD-"Zeitung". Wahnsinnig subjektiv, dumme Aktionen wie die mit der roten Karte (und sich dann nochwas drauf einbilden) usw.


Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Es kommt mir so vor als wenn die Leute von der MTB neuerdings das sagen, was sie wollen und nicht das, was sie müssen. Die haun auch mal ein Speci weg, soviel Canyon Werbung sehe ich in der MTB auch nicht mehr und Räder von absoluten Werbetoten schneiden häufig ziemlich gut ab. Sieht für mich eigentlich ziemlich objektiv aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. März 2006)

Verstehe nicht so recht, warum "Bike" und Mountain Bike" hier im Forum immer so schlecht wegkommen. Denke mal, dass die Tests sowieso nur eine Kaufhilfe darstellen und letztendlich jeder nach eigenem Geschmack und Geldbeutel entscheidet. Außerdem fährt hier doch sowieso keiner mehr das Bike so, wie´s beim Händler steht, oder? Jeder tunt sich sein Bike doch nach Belieben und die Tipps, die dafür in den Magazinen stehen, sind meiner Meinung nach immer recht hilfreich. Ich freue mich jedenfalls immer, wenn ich die neuesten Ausgaben in Händen halte. Ausserdem: sind wir doch froh, dass wir zwei so qualitativ hochwertige Magazine für unseren Sport haben!


----------



## Bayker (14. März 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe nicht so recht, warum "Bike" und Mountain Bike" hier im Forum immer so schlecht wegkommen. Denke mal, dass die Tests sowieso nur eine Kaufhilfe darstellen und letztendlich jeder nach eigenem Geschmack und Geldbeutel entscheidet. Außerdem fährt hier doch sowieso keiner mehr das Bike so, wie´s beim Händler steht, oder? Jeder tunt sich sein Bike doch nach Belieben und die Tipps, die dafür in den Magazinen stehen, sind meiner Meinung nach immer recht hilfreich. Ich freue mich jedenfalls immer, wenn ich die neuesten Ausgaben in Händen halte. Ausserdem: sind wir doch froh, dass wir zwei so qualitativ hochwertige Magazine für unseren Sport haben!



find ich auch. ich steh meistens schon enn paar tage vor erscheinugnsdatum beim zeitungsdealer um als erster die heftchen inner hand zu haben


----------



## Lexa (14. März 2006)

Einmal Canyon, immer Canyon!
Nach Yellowstone, jetzt Nerve XC4.
Das Nerve XC4 bietet mit dem Syntac Vorbau das gleiche Race Feeling, als das Yellowstone (Gabel auf 90mm). Und auf den Lack zu kommen, der ist einfach nur Geil. Erst wollte ich einen Rahmen vom Nerve XC5 (schwarz) tauschen gegen einen XC4 (blau), aber aus Mangel an Angeboten den XC4 blauen Rahmen bekommen. Bin echt im positiven überrascht. Warte sehnsüchtig auf den ersten großen Einsatz am Gardasee.


----------



## rumblefish (15. März 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe nicht so recht, warum "Bike" und Mountain Bike" hier im Forum immer so schlecht wegkommen. Denke mal, dass die Tests sowieso nur eine Kaufhilfe darstellen und letztendlich jeder nach eigenem Geschmack und Geldbeutel entscheidet. Außerdem fährt hier doch sowieso keiner mehr das Bike so, wie´s beim Händler steht, oder? Jeder tunt sich sein Bike doch nach Belieben und die Tipps, die dafür in den Magazinen stehen, sind meiner Meinung nach immer recht hilfreich. Ich freue mich jedenfalls immer, wenn ich die neuesten Ausgaben in Händen halte. Ausserdem: sind wir doch froh, dass wir zwei so qualitativ hochwertige Magazine für unseren Sport haben!



Fakt ist einfach das in den o.g. "Fachmagazinen" einfach zu oft Bullshit drinsteht. NEIN; ich habe jetzt nicht die Canyonbrille auf !! . Hier im Forum ist meisstens dann mal wieder richtig Feuer unter dem Dach wenn irgendwas in den Magazinen getestet wird. Ahhhhhhhh, JJaaaaaaaaaaa......... hau drauf, und das Bike ist doch besser als das und überhaupt .............. , der Lack ist doch einfach .........., und die Bremse erst ........., die Ausstattung......... oh Gott, oh Gottt .......... usw, usw..........!!!!. 

Und was soll man dazu sagen wenn ein "Tester" ein Bike mit 2.35 Fat Albert Serienbereifung über 4000 KM testet und dann schreibt: Hinerbau lässt maximal 2.3 zu  . Ähhhh, wir fahren hier sogar den Nobby Nick mit 2.4 im ES Hinterbau. Ich kenn nach knapp 1000 km nahezu jede Schraube am Bike, der Typ noch nicht mal seinen Reifen der Ihn über die Alpen gebracht (haben soll) hat !!!!!! 

Und die BIKE ........ ? Fällt mir spontan der tolle Avid (7) Test ein  Die Spacken kochen Bremsen bis zum Exitus ein, was eindeutig den Tatbestand des groben Unfugs gleichkommt. Bis auf diesen einzigen Schachsinnstest hat noch KEINER der Avidfahrer (7)  jemals solch ein Deasater erlebt. 

Und jetzt frag nochmal warum Du das nicht verstehst das die Magazine hier so schlecht wegkommen. Das waren nur 2 Beispiele die eine Kaufentscheidung für Mediengeile beeinflussen.

 Rumble


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. März 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist einfach das in den o.g. "Fachmagazinen" einfach zu oft Bullshit drinsteht. NEIN; ich habe jetzt nicht die Canyonbrille auf !! . Hier im Forum ist meisstens dann mal wieder richtig Feuer unter dem Dach wenn irgendwas in den Magazinen getestet wird. Ahhhhhhhh, JJaaaaaaaaaaa......... hau drauf, und das Bike ist doch besser als das und überhaupt .............. , der Lack ist doch einfach .........., und die Bremse erst ........., die Ausstattung......... oh Gott, oh Gottt .......... usw, usw..........!!!!.
> 
> Und was soll man dazu sagen wenn ein "Tester" ein Bike mit 2.35 Fat Albert Serienbereifung über 4000 KM testet und dann schreibt: Hinerbau lässt maximal 2.3 zu  . Ähhhh, wir fahren hier sogar den Nobby Nick mit 2.4 im ES Hinterbau. Ich kenn nach knapp 1000 km nahezu jede Schraube am Bike, der Typ noch nicht mal seinen Reifen der Ihn über die Alpen gebracht (haben soll) hat !!!!!!
> 
> ...



Die Meinung teile ich überhaupt nicht. Ich denke es ist eher so, dass hier typischerweise einige wenige Negativbeispiele herausgesucht werden, um dann für die ewig Unzufriedenen eine Plattform zu haben, damit diese sich mal wieder aufregen können. Es werden einige wenige Fehler gesucht und man kommt zu dem Ergebnis: alles Mist! Ist wie im Berufsleben: du disponierst - sagen wir mal - Rohstoffe für einen Produktionsbetrieb. Dann geht dir einmal ein Rohstoff aus und es heisst gleich: der hat schon wieder zu spät bestellt, der Idiot! Ist immer das gleiche: die negativen Dinge werden ganz besonders herausgepickt um dann wieder draufschlagen zu können!
Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat die Bike auf die ungewöhnliche Testmethode hingewiesen und angemerkt, dass in der Praxis natürlich anders mit den Bremsen umgegangen wird. Und möglicherweise hat der oben genannte Tester auch nur seine subjektive Wahrnehmung zum Besten gegeben. Und wenn schon: du weisst es doch offensichtlich besser. Wenn man die beiden Hefte objektiv und in Gänze sieht, dann ist der Anteil, der positiv zu bewerten ist mit Sicherheit höher, als die paar Beispiele, die hier immer angemeckert werden. Das den Heften immer und immer wieder angekreidet wird, es würden zu teure Bikes getestet entspricht einfach nicht den Tatsachen (siehe die Tests in den letzten Ausgaben). Möglicherweise sind das aber auch die Neider, die sich diese Bikes einfach nicht leisten können und sagen - siehe oben: alles Mist! Und wenn man mal die Teilnehmerzahl an den Leserumfragen berücksichtigt, scheint es doch sehr viele Biker zu geben, die mit dem Magazinen sehr zufrieden sind, denn sonst würden sie sich diese doch nicht kaufen, oder? Aber wer weiß, vielleicht stimmt die von den Magazinen angegebene Zahl der Teilnehmer an der Leserumfrage ja auch nicht und ist glatt erfunden?!


----------



## Niederbayer (15. März 2006)

petejupp schrieb:
			
		

> Die Meinung teile ich überhaupt nicht. Ich denke es ist eher so, dass hier typischerweise einige wenige Negativbeispiele herausgesucht werden, um dann für die ewig Unzufriedenen eine Plattform zu haben, damit diese sich mal wieder aufregen können. Es werden einige wenige Fehler gesucht und man kommt zu dem Ergebnis: alles Mist! Ist wie im Berufsleben: du disponierst - sagen wir mal - Rohstoffe für einen Produktionsbetrieb. Dann geht dir einmal ein Rohstoff aus und es heisst gleich: der hat schon wieder zu spät bestellt, der Idiot! Ist immer das gleiche: die negativen Dinge werden ganz besonders herausgepickt um dann wieder draufschlagen zu können!
> Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat die Bike auf die ungewöhnliche Testmethode hingewiesen und angemerkt, dass in der Praxis natürlich anders mit den Bremsen umgegangen wird. Und möglicherweise hat der oben genannte Tester auch nur seine subjektive Wahrnehmung zum Besten gegeben. Und wenn schon: du weisst es doch offensichtlich besser. Wenn man die beiden Hefte objektiv und in Gänze sieht, dann ist der Anteil, der positiv zu bewerten ist mit Sicherheit höher, als die paar Beispiele, die hier immer angemeckert werden. Das den Heften immer und immer wieder angekreidet wird, es würden zu teure Bikes getestet entspricht einfach nicht den Tatsachen (siehe die Tests in den letzten Ausgaben). Möglicherweise sind das aber auch die Neider, die sich diese Bikes einfach nicht leisten können und sagen - siehe oben: alles Mist! Und wenn man mal die Teilnehmerzahl an den Leserumfragen berücksichtigt, scheint es doch sehr viele Biker zu geben, die mit dem Magazinen sehr zufrieden sind, denn sonst würden sie sich diese doch nicht kaufen, oder? Aber wer weiß, vielleicht stimmt die von den Magazinen angegebene Zahl der Teilnehmer an der Leserumfrage ja auch nicht und ist glatt erfunden?!



Genau !!!


----------



## siq (17. März 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> - Übrigens: nichts gg. den sehr geachteten Gerd Schierle (!) - den halte ich aber auch nicht f.d. Texter.



Welcher im Übrigen leider Verstorben ist. Ich glaube er hatte einen Herzinfarkt. Der Nachruf stand mal letztens in der Bike............


Der Fred ist hier schon toll muss man echt sagen.... Abgesehen davon gibt es doch tatsächlich Leute wie mich die beides fahren RADON und CANYON .....und auch NICOLAI


Gruss
Simon


----------

